# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Trăng mật Hà Nội – Đà Lạt 04 ngày 03 đêm cùng truongtontravel

## truongtontravel

*- Số ngày tour: 04 ngày 03 đêm
- Giá tour: 3.735.000 VND/khách
- Phương tiện: Máy bay
- Khởi hành: Hằng ngày*

*NGÀY 01: KHỞI ĐẦU NGỌN LỬA TÌNH YÊU
(Ăn trưa, tối)**Buổi sáng*: Qúy khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài để làm thủ tục khởi hành đi Đà Lạt.
*11h00*: Qúy khách tới sân bay Liên Khương, xe đưa qúy khách về Đà Lạt nhận phòng. Qúy khách sẽ ngạc nhiên và hạnh phúc khi thấy căn phòng nhỏ bé ấm cúng tình yêu thương với hoa hồng đỏ thắm, nến cháy lung linh cùng rượu và bánh ngọt.
*12h00*: Sau khi nghỉ ngơi qúy khách ăn trưa
*13h30*: Qúy khách đi dạo để cảm nhận không khí trong lành, thoáng đãng của Đà Lạt mộng mơ, và ngắm cảnh đẹp nơi đây.
*18h30*: Một bữa tiệc nhỏ giành cho đôi uyên ương trong phòng tràn ngập hương vị của tình yêu sẽ mở đầu cho những ngày trăng mật tuyệt vời và đáng nhớ của qúy khách trên thành phố Cao Nguyên tình yêu này. Qúy khách ngồi bên nhau thưởng thức bữa tối cùng nến lung linh, hoa thơm mát, rượu đậm đà, bánh kem ngọt lịm và cùng tận hưởng những phút giây ngập tràn hạnh phúc bên nhau.

*NGÀY 2: TÌNH YÊU NGẬP TRÀN
(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h00*: Qúy khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*08h00*: Xe đưa du khách tham quan nhà thờ Domain de Marie, thung lũng Tình Yêu, đồi Cù – tập đánh Golf. Du khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*12h00*: Qúy khách ăn trưa tại khách sạn.
*13h00*: Xe đón Quý khách đi tham quan Dinh Bảo Đại, nơi sinh sống và làm việc của vị vua cuối Triều Nguyễn Việt Nam. Quý khách đi chợ Đà Lạt, mua đặc sản về làm quà cho gia đình và người thân.
*19h00*: Qúy khách ăn tối tại khách sạn.
*20h00*: Sau bữa tối, qúy khách tay trong tay đi dạo để cảm nhận thành phố Đà Lạt về đêm, ghi lại kỉ niệm đẹp của đôi ta qua từng con đường, góc phố, hàng cây, qua những dốc cao bồng bềnh sương mù của phố núi, qua những dốc cao đầy sương mù của phố núi.

*NGÀY 3: NGỌT NGÀO BÊN NHAU
(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h00*: Qúy khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*08h00*: Xe đón quý khách tham quan vườn hoa Thành Phố Đà Lạt, qúy khách thỏa sức ngắm nhìn và chụp ảnh muôn vàn loài hoa đua nhau khoe sắc thắm, viếng Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, đi thuyền trên hồ Tuyền Lâm, tham quan - ngắm toàn cảnh hồ Tuyền Lâm, tham quan thác Datanla (tham gia trò chơi máng trượt đầy cảm xúc và ấn tượng giữa rừng thông Đà Lạt.
*12h30* : xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Qúy khách tự do dạo chơi Đà Lạt.
*19h00*: Qúy khách ăn tối, sau đó tận hưởng một không gian riêng dành cho hai người trong phòng khách sạn chắc chắn qúy khách sẽ có một đêm Đà Lạt thật hạnh phúc, lãng mạn và đáng nhớ.

*NGÀY 4: HẠNH PHÚC CHỜ ĐỢI
(Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*07h00*: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*08h00*: Qúy khách tự do dạo phố để lưu giữ và ghi thêm những kỉ niệm bên nhau trong tuần trăng mật ở thành phố thơ mộng này.
*12h00*: Qúy khách ăn trưa tại khách sạn, sau đó trả phòng ra sân bay Liên Khương để về Hà Nội.
*Buổi chiều*: Về đến Nội Bài, xin chào và hẹn gặp lại qúy khách, chúc hai bạn trăm năm hạnh phúc.

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*
- Xe chất lượng cao đưa đón qúy khách theo chương trình.
- Khách sạn hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi (tiêu chuẩn 03 sao).
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo.
- Vé tham quan.
- Bữa tiệc nhỏ dành cho 02 người.
- Xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài.
- Xe đưa đón quý khách từ Sân bay Liên Khương - Đà Lạt và ngược lại.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch (30.000.000 vnd).

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Chi phí cá nhân phát sinh ngoài chương trình.
- Thuế VAT.
- Vé máy bay.

*LƯU Ý:*
**Hành lý và giấy tờ tùy thân:*
- Qúy khách mang theo giấy CMND hoặc Hộ chiếu (bản chính), nên mang theo hành lý gọn nhẹ, không mang valy lớn. Du khách có mặt tại sân bay ít nhất một tiếng so với giờ khởi hành. Trẻ em mang theo giấy khai sinh để làm thủ tục Hàng không.

**Trường hợp hủy và đổi vé Máy bay:*
- Vé Máy bay được xuất ngay sau khi du khách đóng tiền. Trường hợp hủy hoặc đổi vé Máy bay, du khách vui lòng chịu phí theo quy định của hãng Hàng không. 
*Chú ý*: Khi đăng ký vé Máy bay, tên đăng ký của du khách phải đúng từng ký tự với tên ghi trong Hộ chiếu hoặc CMND. Du khách báo sai tên vui lòng chịu chi phí đổi vé theo quy định của hãng Hàng không.
- Công ty lữ hành sẽ đăng ký vé máy bay cho qúy khách vào thời điểm qúy khách đặt chương trình do giá vé máy bay không cố định cho một thời điểm và lộ trình bay.
- Công ty chúng tôi không chịu trách nhiệm về kinh phí khi đã đặt vé máy bay cho qúy khách nhưng qúy khách không tham gia chương trình.

*BÁO GIÁ:*
Trọn gói: 3.735.000 vnd/khách.
*Truongtontravel giảm giá từ 5%-15% cho các tour trăng mật.*

Giá trên có thể thay đổi theo nhu cầu của khách và thời điểm du lịch.

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THƯƠNG MẠI & DU LỊCH TRƯỜNG TỒN
Add: P301 - Nhà C1C - Ngõ 36 - Láng Hạ - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel: (84-4) 3736 6969
Fax: (84-4) 3736 8579          
Web: truongton.net.vn
Email: contact@truongton.net.vn
Hotline: Miss. Lan: 01695.932.177
           Miss. Hiền: 0976.568.517*


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lạt click vào du lịch Đà Lạt_

----------


## danghuongque

:Smile: . Đi đà lạt lãng mạn và cảm giác thật ấm áp

----------


## truongtontravel

còn chờ gì nữa mà ko liên hệ với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất ^.^

----------

